# Beginning Beekeeping Course - Dothan, AL



## Groundhwg

Wiregrass Beekeepers Assoc.
http://www.wiregrassbeekeepers.com/index.php
2016
Beginning Beekeeping Course
Feb. 23, Mar. 1, 8, 15, 22, 26
The course is free, and designed to supply a novice beekeeper with all the information needed to take a colony from it's inception through its first year. We only ask that you be interested in beekeeping. The class is free, and open to all who are interested in beekeeping.
The classroom sessions will be held at the Houston County Extension Office (corner of Ross Clark Circle and Rt. 53 (Cottonwood Rd)), and start at 7 pm and run for about 2 hours. The field session will start at noon at the hives behind the Farm Center. Because we will be working with active colonies, people coming to the field session will need their beekeeping protective gear.
Recommended text: First Lessons in Beekeeping by Keith Delaplane
Questions? Call Bill Miller at (334)794-8362 or e-mail him at [email protected]
Tuesday Feb. 23, 7 pm: 
Welcome to Beekeeping and Equipment Overview
Introduction to beekeeping, equipment needs and sources, and equipment assembly
This is a hand-on session. Bring a hammer!
Tuesday, Mar. 1, 7 pm: 
Biology 1 - The Three Types of Bees
The bees in a colony come in three basic types – worker, drone, and queen. We'll discuss each type's unique biology, life cycle, and functions.
Tuesday, Mar. 8, 7 pm: 
Biology 2 - The Colony as a Unit
We'll discuss how the three types of bees form a working colony, and how the colony varies with the year depending on what is needed and what is available.
Off Week for Class – but we'll be available at the Farm Center on Thursday, March 19 to answer questions and help with equipment assembly
Tuesday, Mar. 15, 7 pm: 
The Beekeeper's Year and Bee Diseases
We'll cover how a colony varies with the season and how the beekeeper deals with each season. We'll also cover Alabama registration requirements and common bee diseases
Saturday, Mar. 26, 12 noon: 
Field Session with the hives behind the Farm Center (beekeeping protective gear required!)
We will meet at the Extension Office parking lot. We'll suit up, light smokers, and inspect the park's hives, emphasizing proper hive working procedure. We'll find the three types of bees, and probably a few unwelcome pests too. We'll also start a colony.


----------



## Groundhwg

One last class on Saturday March 26th if you want to get some time up close and personal with some bees.

Saturday, Mar. 26, 12 noon: 
Field Session with the hives behind the Farm Center (beekeeping protective gear required!)
We will meet at the Extension Office parking lot. We'll suit up, light smokers, and inspect the park's hives, emphasizing proper hive working procedure. We'll find the three types of bees, and probably a few unwelcome pests too. We'll also start a colony.


----------

